# A UP Adventure Video



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Last year I headed to Da Up with some friends. Here is our story:


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome video!!! Looks like you guys had a blast.

Thanks for taking us along


----------



## TroutStlkr (Aug 5, 2008)

Looks like a great trip and a really well shot and edited video. Great job!


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

Nice video Stelmon, didn't know you were still around here. Good to see!


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Very nice job on the video.


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for the video! That got the blood flowing heading up the Keweenaw at the end of September.


----------



## Shrike (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice
Hope to be heading that way in Sept.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

fishinlk said:


> Nice video Stelmon, didn't know you were still around here. Good to see!


I pretty sure he started posting as a kid............nice video and a great trip.


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

yep, he was a youngin' back then! lol


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

fishinlk said:


> Nice video Stelmon, didn't know you were still around here. Good to see!


I don't hang out here that much because I am usually outside playing or inside editing. Those videos take a lot of hours to make. I get on here from time to time though.

Glad you guys liked the video!


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Thanks for taking us along, great vid! Love that rail at the Soo, hope to get there this Sept. Probobly stills some nice glow green KO's of mine on that orange net:rant::lol: Beautiful Atlantic you got there, gotta try that in summer, been wanting to, and just don't seem to make it. Maybe next year.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Ditto on great video I enjoyed it! Gotta love Michigan and Da U.P.

Tight Lines!


----------



## tda513 (Oct 24, 2011)

Great Video! That's a beautiful Atlantic you got there. Hopefully the snagging kids weren't there tearing up the fish.


----------



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

........ yea right.....


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice video. 

Pretty sweet getting that fish on film from the beginning to end.


----------



## HAFSHOO (Nov 21, 2007)

Great video!! THANKS FOR SHARING!!


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sweet video thanks for posting

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

